# What In The Actual F**k?????



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Chainsaw-wielding men at Cherry Beach charged


Charges have been laid against two men captured on video wielding chainsaws after a large fight at a Toronto park.




torontosun.com


----------



## DaddyShred (Aug 11, 2019)

Holy shit

A chainsaw fight at 10 in the morning. Hell in a handbasket I'd say....

Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry, but I laughed my ass off on that one. I could show you a picture (no ass at all).

Chainsaws.....

These guys get jumped (or whatever) and they don't come back with baseball bats, axe handles or machetes.

No, it's a couple of running chainsaws.

Wow.

Booze.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

meth


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Great stuff and looks good in sanctuary city; I hope they’re out on bail by now. Probably get off with a warning and a couple of hours community service.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Diablo said:


> meth


yeah, they look like a couple of unregistered pharmacists just trying to earn an honest dollar .. lol


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Yep, meth and homeless encampments that the city refuses to deal with.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Wardo said:


> Great stuff and looks good in sanctuary city; I hope they’re out on bail by now. Probably get off with a warning and a couple of hours community service.


Community service with Parks dept helping cut up fallen trees. May as well use that chainsaw expertise.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Great stuff and looks good in sanctuary city; I hope they’re out on bail by now. Probably get off with a warning and a couple of hours community service.


Trimming brush along the bike paths and making the homeless encampments bigger.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I see them more as giving a talk at the local high school about ethics and how to protect your turf.


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

well the bald one looks like has made some bad life decisions already so this should not really shock. if it were the US they would have been shot dead.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

sakana said:


> if it were the US they would have been shot dead.


By someone sitting on the beach .. lol


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Wardo said:


> By someone sitting on the beach .. lol


Yes the old conceal and carry laws. Long over due in Canada.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Verne said:


> Community service with Parks dept helping cut up fallen trees. May as well use that chainsaw expertise.


They cut trees too?


----------



## Alsomooh (Jul 12, 2020)

Just north of Wiarton Ontario is a dirt road called Chainsaw Drive. I was by there on Sunday. Every time I think it would be cool to shoot a video there.

Two guys with chainsaws on a public beach? The way many beaches are used these days it’s not hard to imagine tempers reaching that point.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Sneaky said:


> They cut trees too?


I know, right?!?!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Distortion said:


> Yes the old conceal and carry laws. Long over due in Canada.


Some girl with her Ladysmith put those jokers where they belong and the cops give her gun back to her and say “nice grouping.”


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Wardo said:


> Some girl with her Ladysmith put those jokers where they belong and the cops give her gun back to her and say “nice grouping.”


Crack em in the forehead. I digress


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Distortion said:


> Yes the old conceal and carry laws. Long over due in Canada.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Conceal and carry is ok with me; the game changes a bit when people who are about to be victimized can shoot back. However, I understand that it’s not a discussion that will go over well in this country so probably best to leave it at that.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Wardo said:


> Conceal and carry is ok with me; the game changes a bit when people who are about to be victimized can shoot back. However, I understand that it’s not a discussion that will go over well in this country so probably best to leave it at that.


ya I get you most Canadians would rather die at the hands of a criminal than try and defend themselves.


----------



## pckpat (Aug 19, 2009)

Ahh yes, meth what a wonderful concoction for idiots like this.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

colchar said:


>


Is that a threat ?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Those boys on the beach with the saws - that’s what’s commin.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Wardo said:


> Although, those boys on the beach with the saws - that’s what’s commin.


hold on a minute i am going to call 911 and wait for the police to come and protect me.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Distortion said:


> hold on a minute i am going to call 911 and wait for the police to come and protect me.


... lmao


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Chainsaws at the beach during Shark Week. They're just prepared for a Sharknado is what I'm thinking ................


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Distortion said:


> hold on a minute i am going to call 911 and wait for the police to come and protect me.



If guns made people safer, the US would be one of the safest countries on the planet. They don't, and it isn't.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

colchar said:


> If guns made people safer, the US would be one of the safest countries on the planet. They don't, and it isn't.


It’s about making it safer for yourself when something happens; that’s all that matters. The demographics, statistics and examples don’t matter.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardo said:


> It’s about making it safer for yourself when something happens; that’s all that matters.


in the heat of the moment you shot yourself in the foot, scared off the mailman you thought was breaking in and success! You’ve defended your homestead like the days of olden times.



Wardo said:


> The demographics, statistics and examples don’t matter.


except that they do


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

vadsy said:


> in the heat of the moment you shot yourself in the foot, scared off the mailman you thought was breaking in and success! You’ve defended your homestead like the days of olden times.


Lame response Vadim and you forgot to mention that everyone be gangin up on the sawzall boys.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Some girl with her Ladysmith put those jokers where they belong and the cops give her gun back to her and say “nice grouping.”


I never thought I would read that on this forum! Never not Evan once!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I checked the other day and it is illegal to carry and use pepper spray. Bear spray is legal, but if you use it to spray a person that is illegal. It is legal to carry a stick or other items, but if you use them on a person, illegal. It seems like any self defense items you might want to carry to protect yourself becomes a jailable offense if you use them, regardless of the reason. I may have that wrong, but that was the way I read it. Guns of course are a no no.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

Holy moly! 
Nuts! 

I guess someone hit one of them with something? 
Hit him so hard it knocked his pants down.....


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I believe, in order to claim self defence in Canada_..._
1) the defence has to be proportional. 
2) you have to attempt to flee if possible. 

I could be entirely wrong though...


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

For your reading pleasure...

True story. Some years ago in the bar in the small town I grew up in one guy beat another in shuffleboard and was rubbing it in in a very irritating abrasive way. The loser left the bar and came back in 20 minutes later with a running chain saw with the engine reving walking towards the winner. His eyes grew very wide and some say his pants got stinky..... No limbs were cut off and when the police showed up a half hour later the losers statement was “you go talk to that as:h:and see if you wouldn’t do it too”. 
No charges were laid......that day.

The same guy caught someone trying to steal parts off his classic car. He beat him up, took him home, kept him in his porch for a day and made him eat out of the dogs dish.
Also true. 

Alcohol was the drug of choice those days.

Now time for some more guitar. I think some rippin slide and bluesy chicken pickin...


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

player99 said:


> I checked the other day and it is illegal to carry and use pepper spray. Bear spray is legal, but if you use it to spray a person that is illegal. It is legal to carry a stick or other items, but if you use them on a person, illegal. It seems like any self defense items you might want to carry to protect yourself becomes a jailable offense if you use them, regardless of the reason. I may have that wrong, but that was the way I read it. Guns of course are a no no.



Hmm. Wonder where the law stands on simply "carrying a chainsaw" in a public place? Not cased or concealed (obviously), and not running or used in any threatening manner (unlike these 2 assclowns). Would it matter in the eyes of the law if it was "fully loaded" (with gas & oil, primed, plug wire connected) and ready to rip?

Is it actually illegal or just highly frowned upon? If used for self defense, would it provide adequate notice to would-be-perps that you're armed (and they likely will no longer be when you're done with them)? Opportunity for "sober second thought" before use. Greater potential for public good than other devices following a windstorm? Just wondering aloud...


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

My wife carries a small chainsaw in her purse- you know, for protection. 
All kinds of crazy out there.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

StevieMac said:


> Hmm. Wonder where the law stands on simply "carrying a chainsaw" in a public place? Not cased or concealed (obviously), and not running or used in any threatening manner (unlike these 2 assclowns). Would it matter in the eyes of the law if it was "fully loaded" (with gas & oil, primed, plug wire connected) and ready to rip?
> 
> Is it actually illegal or just highly frowned upon? If used for self defense, would it provide adequate notice to would-be-perps that you're armed (and they likely will no longer be when you're done with them)? Opportunity for "sober second thought" before use. Greater potential for "public good" in this country than a gun, especially after windstorms? Just wondering aloud...


"Legal trouble can arise from carrying “Any device designed to be used for the purpose of injuring, immobilizing, or otherwise incapacitating any person,” said Lethbridge lawyer Greg White"
Since it wasn't designed to do that carrying a chainsaw in public.....not running.....is legal. The "otherwise incapacitating any person" is just a lucky bonus. Running on the other hand might get you a noise bylaw ticket....unless you're next to one of those oversized diesel pickups with fairy balls on them. Same could be said about carrying a spray bottle or can of hand sanitizer or wasp spray. Legal as hell even tho they could be "incapacitating". 


player99 said:


> I checked the other day and it is illegal to carry and use pepper spray. Bear spray is legal, but if you use it to spray a person that is illegal. It is legal to carry a stick or other items, but if you use them on a person, illegal. It seems like any self defense items you might want to carry to protect yourself becomes a jailable offense if you use them, regardless of the reason. I may have that wrong, but that was the way I read it. Guns of course are a no no.


When I was a flagger and on call 24/7 including for the police I never had any problem carrying bear spray. Using it to spray a person was a grey area but I could use it against bears, dogs and any other animal I felt was a danger to me. I could use my sign for the same purpose. Same goes if I am using my walking stick and I use it against some animal....including humans.....if I feel in danger. This covers a lot of ground
"34. (1) Every one who is unlawfully assaulted without having provoked the assault is justified in repelling force by force if the force they use is not intended to cause death or grievous bodily harm and is no more than is necessary to enable him to defend himself." Smacking some turkey in the 'nads with a walking stick etc. is the same as giving them a good stiff boot in the same area. 
The running chainsaws could be perfectly legal. The young guys could be showing a prospective customer from Kijiji or Graigslist that the chainsaws work after meeting the customer in a safe place and the one guy got hit in the back of the head with an errant frisbey. Or they could be a couple of street performers who juggle chainsaws and have their own version of keeping a safe distance from others. 
In the third video in this it looks like some woman was telling the cops to get out of the way so she had a better shot for the vid she was shooting and I gather who ever shot this video also picked up the one chainsaw while the TO police were trying to figure out who was going to do the hand cuffing and how to go about it. I doubt that it was a cop because at the end of the vid when the camera or phone points down you see bare feet. 




__





CityNews







toronto.citynews.ca


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

player99 said:


> I checked the other day and it is illegal to carry and use pepper spray. Bear spray is legal, but if you use it to spray a person that is illegal. It is legal to carry a stick or other items, but if you use them on a person, illegal. It seems like any self defense items you might want to carry to protect yourself becomes a jailable offense if you use them, regardless of the reason. I may have that wrong, but that was the way I read it. Guns of course are a no no.


Is that Canada wide or province by province?

I ask because my wife has an opportunity to pick up a new client for her little janitorial business but it will put her in the downtown area of our city a few hours each week which can be risky. It's not really terrible but there have been dope related muggings and other crap like that.

If Bear spray is legal to carry, that would be fine. If she ever actually had to use it, it would be worth it to face whatever law she broke after the fact. As long as she puts the fu$#er out of commission long enough to get to safety.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> it would be worth it to face whatever law she broke after the fact. As long as she puts the fu$#er out of commission long enough to get to safety.


This

Better to be illegally alive than legally dead.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Distortion said:


> hold on a minute i am going to call 911 and wait for the police to come and protect me.



I had a guy try to break in last week while we were home. Methed out, trying every window, every screen, ripped the locked screen door off two of the hinges... So we're inside, I have a louisville in hand and the cops are telling me to relax they're on the way. 45 mins later the guy clearly got frustrated and fucked off. The cops, 'yeah, thats been happening more lately, would you like a case number for insurance? 

Thats the problem. Im not going to jail for beating an addict for causing a bit of damage.

I think the solution is the new Li-ion chainsaws. Lighter, quieter, and narrower blades for more precision cuts.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Is that Canada wide or province by province?
> 
> I ask because my wife has an opportunity to pick up a new client for her little janitorial business but it will put her in the downtown area of our city a few hours each week which can be risky. It's not really terrible but there have been dope related muggings and other crap like that.
> 
> If Bear spray is legal to carry, that would be fine. If she ever actually had to use it, it would be worth it to face whatever law she broke after the fact. As long as she puts the fu$#er out of commission long enough to get to safety.


Why is pepper spray not allowed to be carried in Canada? Will you be arrested by police in Canada if you carry it? can carry a whistle and do judo.

The Canadian Criminal Code has very specific mandates regarding self-defence. Under certain specific circumstances one is permitted to use lethal force, or various forms of non-lethal force. However, the specifics involved are related to whether or not the victim was prepared for an attack.

Canadian law does not permit a Canadian citizen to be prepared for an attack in any form or fashion, other than perhaps self-defence training, like Karate, Judo, etc.

You cannot carry a weapon, store a weapon, or otherwise prepare yourself for an attack with a weapon without being in violation of Canadian self-defence laws. If you have a baseball bat in your car, then you’d better also have a baseball mitt and baseball, or you’re going to have a difficult time convincing the officer that you have the bat in your car because you’re coming back from the ball park. You could conceivably be charged with being in possession of a weapon for the purpose of committing an assault.

Pepper spray is a tool used to prepare oneself in the event of an attack, and as such it violates the law.

Nice, eh?

There are, of course, options available for the legitimate use of pepper spray for preventing animal attacks, mostly for bears and other wild animals. Those cans of spray are very large, and the smaller cans are illegal. The legal sale of the large cans requires a photo ID, and the sale is recorded for future reference by law enforcement.



















They’re not the kind of thing you’re going to be able to conceal in your purse or pocket, and that’s the whole idea behind making only the large cans legal.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

She could have used some here... on herself


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

TheYanChamp said:


> I had a guy try to break in last week while we were home. Methed out, trying every window, every screen, ripped the locked screen door off two of the hinges... So we're inside, I have a louisville in hand and the cops are telling me to relax they're on the way. 45 mins later the guy clearly got frustrated and fucked off. The cops, 'yeah, thats been happening more lately, would you like a case number for insurance?
> 
> Thats the problem. Im not going to jail for beating an addict for causing a bit of damage.
> 
> I think the solution is the new Li-ion chainsaws. Lighter, quieter, and narrower blades for more precision cuts.


About a year ago, a crazed druggie basically invaded the home of my uncle and aunt who live in a very rural area. They're in their 80s.

He was buck naked and unarmed, but he found a knife in the kitchen and was waving that around. They managed to escape to the detached garage and barricaded themselves inside.

The cops eventually came and arrested the guy in a grave yard nearby (you can't make this shit up).

The cops had a history on the guy. The officer in charge told my uncle, next time shoot and make sure he doesn't survive (words to that effect).
They keep arresting him and the courts keep turning him loose.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

TheYanChamp said:


> She could have used some here... on herself


how does she know his name is Bear?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

TheYanChamp said:


> She could have used some here... on herself



Karen: _Bear, why are you breaking my kayak?_ _Bear! Why are you doing this to me Bear? Bear!!!_

Bear:_ I was hoping it would stop you from shrieking incessantly and repeating the same stupid question. That didn't pan out so now it's just about being hit with bear spray and you being an asshole. _


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Milkman said:


> About a year ago, a crazed druggie basically invaded the home of my uncle and aunt who live in a very rural area. They're in their 80s.
> 
> He was buck naked and unarmed, but he found a knife in the kitchen and was waving that around. They managed to escape to the detached garage and barricaded themselves inside.
> 
> ...



Look at the recent case in Okotoks alberta (where the city PR slogan is 'There are a number of things to do in Okotoks' but I digress..) 

The guy shot an intruder on his rural property with a 'ricochet bullet.' Was taken to court and every rural ******* gun nut donated and more than payed off his legal fees. I just think if you were an urban gun owner that shot a guy point blank on your porch trying to get in, you're going to have a lot less compassion from the rural right gun nuts to drum up legal support. Hence the louisville if things get out of hand.

With that case, I feel like the RCMP may have deemed it a ricochet just to throw the guy a bone.

I bet nobody here has tried to fight a meth head. I wouldn't.

Right now we are rightfully a bit freaked out. We live in the burbs near a LRT, cars are pillaged daily if you forget to lock, garages and sheds are checked daily and they have a damn tent city forming in the park and nobody is doing a damn thing about it. Just keep reporting it they say. 'Do you need a case number for insurance?" is the only response.

I think the biggest issue here is that insurance industry is subsidizing addicts, and thats probably the most Tan Pants thing I've ever said. I've had guitars, pedalboards, high end bikes, a car, tools many times, all replaced by insurance to pay for somebodys habbit. Lets maybe lobby the insurance companies to help deal with this problem before they get their next multibillion dollar bailout after already profitting many billions more. Make them pay for the shelters.


Or we could just legalize drugs...


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Milkman said:


> how does she know his name is Bear?




Must be like my wife, named the cat Kitty...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

If I adopt a puppy, I'll name it Diogy.
pronuciation; dee-o-gee


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I hope Joe Walsh doesn't get busted smuggling his chainsaw into Canada. We had enough bad press with the McCartney thing decades ago.

I guess it's not likely. No one is touring for the next year or two.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I hope Joe Walsh doesn't get busted smuggling his chainsaw into Canada.


He said in an interview that he’s using a weed-whacker now.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> Why is pepper spray not allowed to be carried in Canada? Will you be arrested by police in Canada if you carry it? can carry a whistle and do judo.
> 
> The Canadian Criminal Code has very specific mandates regarding self-defence. Under certain specific circumstances one is permitted to use lethal force, or various forms of non-lethal force. However, the specifics involved are related to whether or not the victim was prepared for an attack.
> 
> ...


Under the Firearms Act Pepper Spray is considered a prohibited weapon in Canada. Get caught with some and you're screwed. You will be arrested and you will go to jail. You probably won't like that even for a day. BTW Pepper Spray won't work on bears, dogs yes but there are specific sprays made for that that are legal in Canada. You can also get small canisters of bear and dog spray that will fit in purse or pocket that are a one or two shot deal. They work. The way people are with their mutts you never know when dog spray will come in handy. Bear spray is best because it works up to 30' or so. Pepper spray is close range and can incapacitate the user just as much as the one it's being used on.
@TheYanChamp.....as far as your bet about the meth head goes, you lose.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Is that Canada wide or province by province?
> 
> I ask because my wife has an opportunity to pick up a new client for her little janitorial business but it will put her in the downtown area of our city a few hours each week which can be risky. It's not really terrible but there have been dope related muggings and other crap like that.
> 
> If Bear spray is legal to carry, that would be fine. If she ever actually had to use it, it would be worth it to face whatever law she broke after the fact. As long as she puts the fu$#er out of commission long enough to get to safety.


She has a janitorial business so there's no problem her carrying a small spray container of sanitizer/disinfectant. Plenty of those on the market in pressurized cans that probably don't feel too good in the eyes and mouth. Something like this.








Comes in various scents. 
Toss in a Bic lighter and you have a deterrent as good as hair spray and a Zippo from when I was young.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

According to CBC, they've been arrested:



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/cherrybeach-arrests-1.5680690


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> According to CBC, they've been arrested:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/cherrybeach-arrests-1.5680690


_"The video shared on Facebook shows two men brandishing the saws and turning them on as they approach a small crowd who scatter away" _

Turned them on?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

SG-Rocker said:


> Turned them on?


Nothing like a horny chainsaw.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

player99 said:


> Why is pepper spray not allowed to be carried in Canada? Will you be arrested by police in Canada if you carry it? can carry a whistle and do judo.
> 
> The Canadian Criminal Code has very specific mandates regarding self-defence. Under certain specific circumstances one is permitted to use lethal force, or various forms of non-lethal force. However, the specifics involved are related to whether or not the victim was prepared for an attack.
> 
> ...



Good god you talk a lot of shit.

34. (1) Every one who is unlawfully assaulted without having provoked the assault is justified in repelling force by force if the force they use is not intended to cause death or grievous bodily harm and is no more than is necessary to enable him to defend himself. 







__





Self-Defence - Detailed Examination of New Section 34 of the Criminal Code - Bill C-26 (S.C. 2012 c. 9) Reforms to Self-Defence and Defence of Property: Technical Guide for Practitioners


Department of Justice Canada's Internet site




www.justice.gc.ca


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

colchar said:


> Good god you talk a lot of shit.
> 
> 34. (1) Every one who is unlawfully assaulted without having provoked the assault is justified in repelling force by force if the force they use is not intended to cause death or grievous bodily harm and is no more than is necessary to enable him to defend himself.
> 
> ...


Yes oh great and mighty god of the knowledge.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

colchar said:


> Good god you talk a lot of shit.
> 
> 34. (1) Every one who is unlawfully assaulted without having provoked the assault is justified in repelling force by force if the force they use is not intended to cause death or grievous bodily harm and is no more than is necessary to enable him to defend himself.
> 
> ...


OK oh great god of the internet forum, after reading the most excellent and beautiful information you posted, it does not say if I am carrying a prohibited weapon that I am allowed to use it and not be charged for the use of the prohibited weapon. If I carry a hand gun illegally and you rob me so I shoot you, the police will charge me for having and using a prohibited weapon. There may be some wiggle room with bear spray if you were able to prove you were on a walk in the woods and you always carry it for bears, and when you got attacked you used it. But mace designed to be used on humans would, in my talking a lot of shit opinion, get you charged for possessing and using a prohibited weapon. At least carrying/possessing. I await your ever so elequent angry crazy man reply, oh great god of the internet forum.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Maybe these idiot's are going to start a band. First time I heard this song was at a AMA motocross national in 1994 at Unadilla NY . It was screaming over the PA. Good stuff at 1:25


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

it's times like these when i think of the liberal whackos i used to argue with in the political forum


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

player99 said:


> OK oh great god of the internet forum, after reading the most excellent and beautiful information you posted, it does not say if I am carrying a prohibited weapon that I am allowed to use it and not be charged for the use of the prohibited weapon. If I carry a hand gun illegally and you rob me so I shoot you, the police will charge me for having and using a prohibited weapon. There may be some wiggle room with bear spray if you were able to prove you were on a walk in the woods and you always carry it for bears, and when you got attacked you used it. But mace designed to be used on humans would, in my talking a lot of shit opinion, get you charged for possessing and using a prohibited weapon. At least carrying/possessing. I await your ever so elequent angry crazy man reply, oh great god of the internet forum.



Clearly you're far too stupid to read the information and comprehend what it says. Eejit.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Distortion said:


> Good stuff at 1:25


I think that you meant 1:40.
I seen them back in the day at Nags Head North, Toronto.
Chainsaws are really loud in a bar. Stunk up the place too.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I think that you meant 1:40.
> I seen them back in the day at Nags Head North, Toronto.
> Chainsaws are really loud in a bar. Stunk up the place too.


Used to be common place in the Okanagan. A couple of loaded logging trucks would pull up on a Friday or Saturday night and the drivers would fire up the saws just for the hell of it. Don't recall it stinking the places up anymore than the Harley's doing burn outs. 


Mooh said:


> Nothing like a horny chainsaw.


I don't see anyone tripping over extension cords so you may be right. Maybe they had too much of this stuff.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

colchar said:


> Clearly you're far too stupid to read the information and comprehend what it says. Eejit.


Of course I am, oh great god of the internet. How eejit of me to think someone as exalted as yourselves would read my lowly writings.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Used to be common place in the Okanagan. A couple of loaded logging trucks would pull up on a Friday or Saturday night and t*he drivers would fire up the saws just for the hell of it. Don't recall it stinking the places up anymore than the Harley's doing burn outs.*


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I think that you meant 1:40.
> I seen them back in the day at Nags Head North, Toronto.
> Chainsaws are really loud in a bar. Stunk up the place too.


White Cowbell Oklahoma use them too.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Chainsaws are really loud in a bar. Stunk up the place too.


Can't be any worse than a banjo and at least the fuckin saw has an on off switch..lol


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wardo said:


> at least the fuckin saw has an on off switch..lol


had to wait till the end of the song though. lol


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Its a MX thing.Got to put on the funnel for max noise.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

SG-Rocker said:


> _"The video shared on Facebook shows two men brandishing the saws and turning them on as they approach a small crowd who scatter away" _
> 
> Turned them on?


LOL

The eastern media, aimed only at the inner city folks, knows as much about chainsaws as they do about assault weapons. That doesn't stop them from misinforming, though. Just too bad we all have to pay for it.


----------

